

Ask A Startup Sales Guy Any Question - rangstrom
http://blog.salestie.com/2011/03/ask-a-startup-sales-guy/

======
daimyoyo
Why are you collecting people's emails rather than having a simple thread to
ask and answer questions?

~~~
rangstrom
Daimyoyo, I made a change on the blog to reflect your concern, which I fully
understand. I left the form up for people who want to keep their question
private (for example, we're thinking of firing our head of sales.) but anybody
that is fine with a public forum can just post a comment.

Thanks for your input.

